# what pound of line when trolling for walleyes



## fordraceing_man

i plan to do some trolling for walleyes this summer, right now i have 2 7ft rods with baitcasting reels on them i plan to use when i troll for walleyes and im wondering what pound test i shoudl be using, for the walleyes i will mostly be long lining rapalas heres my setup http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=124921 anyways i was thinking about using 10lbs but wondering what you guys recomend.


thanks

btw i will be asking the same thing on the cold water about lake trout.


----------



## Steven Arend

When trolling for walleye I like to use 10# to 12# if Im high lining and 15# to 17# if Im going to use inline planer boards then Ill use a 10# to 12# leader about 4-6 long.

Steve


----------



## fordraceing_man

ok, but won't the leader spook the fish though? i never use leaders on anything.


----------



## booktens

You use a smaller diameter leader so you are not as likely to spook the fish. And if you are worried about it use flourocarbon line for your leaders.


----------



## Marrble Eyes

I run 10 lb. XT on all my Walleye Reels loaded with Mono. I then tie all my harnesses for open water with 17lb .Vanish.

This has been a great setup for me. I respool once a year minimum.


----------



## fish eater

Marrble Eyes said:


> I run 10 lb. XT on all my Walleye Reels loaded with Mono. I then tie all my harnesses for open water with 17lb .Vanish.
> 
> This has been a great setup for me. I respool once a year minimum.


 This is exactly what I use. Works great.


----------



## walleye express

fordraceing_man said:


> ok, but won't the leader spook the fish though? i never use leaders on anything.



I use straight 12# Berkley Big Game when trolling, no leaders. I was concerned at first when Saginaw Bay started to become gin clear. But walleyes never seemed to be line shy before the change and still don't seem to be after it. These carnivors are not like stream browns or brookies. If and when their hungry, I believe you could catch them on rope. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## booktens

We all know the captains secret bait now. ROPE !!!!!:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Whale

Typically, using the big boards, I use 20lb Fireline on my trolling rods with a 10lb Vanish leader. Has been an oustanding set up for me. Come to think of it, I use this same deal on my in-lines as well.


----------



## Marrble Eyes

I also have reels spooled with Cabelas Ripcord 40# test braided line, it is the same diameter as 10 lb. Mono.

It lasts forever and I like it when running cranks either straight line or with inlines, It is great to be able to read the Rods when they foul up with weeds etc.

I don't use a leader with that setup with cranks. Just a snap on the end of the line. Ad a swivel if using snap weights or changing over to Harnesses.


----------



## tkpolasek

I wouldn't use anything heavier then 12# test line. I use 10# big game line. Even if you are using planer boards you need nothing heavier. You are going to take away the ability for your baits to reach there max. diving dept by going to heavy on the line.


Tim


----------



## Kirb

All the braided lines with run deeper then Mono. I use 20lb high vis braided to a swivel and a 4ft 12lb mono or fluorocarbon leader. It always snaps at the leader so I don't have to spool up as much.You can spool more braided line on reel so you don't have to go with some monster reel. The one thing you have to do is double wrap the clip on planner boards, that gets a little tricky, its the only thing I don't like about braided line and the fact you can't bite threw it. But I'm no master fisherman with planner boards or dipsys yet. PowerPro is the cheapest and best braided I've used, it seems to be smoother. Your standard Trilene knot won't work with braided.


----------



## Kirb

Plus it has no memory.


----------



## tkpolasek

Kirb
They make clips for the offshore boads that don't have to be wrapped. You just snap them shut.
They cost about 10 bucks a piece.

Tim


----------



## B TIRPAK

I would'nt get to caught up in what line size to use because I don't think the walleye see it anyway. I mean we all know thousands of them swim right into the gill nets every year. I would base it on two factors. one, are you fishing bottom bouncers on these rods. Reason, zebra mussels are like razor blades and will eat up 10 lb test unless it a braided or dynema. Second factor, Graphite or fiberglass rods. With the graphite rods you have in most cases a less limber rod than any glass rod. With a glass rod you can get away with a lower pound test because of the increased fighting arch. 


Hope this helps


----------

